# Dark Rock Pro 3: Lüfter nachrüstbar?



## Gast20170724 (9. März 2017)

*Dark Rock Pro 3: Lüfter nachrüstbar?*

Hallo,

ich habe hier einen Dark Rock Pr0 3 herumliegen, der allerdings keine Lüfter mehr hat (wurden anderweitig verwendet). Ist es möglich, Lüfter neu zu kaufen und dann am kühler zu montieren? Wenn ja, welche Größe müssen diese haben und wie viele werden benötigt?

Danke im vorraus.


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2017)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3: Lüfter nachrüstbar?*

Ruf mal direkt bei BeQuiet an und frag nach. Geht schneller.
Der BeQuiet Support hat sich hier schon länger nicht mehr blicken lassen.


----------



## Gast20170724 (9. März 2017)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3: Lüfter nachrüstbar?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ruf mal direkt bei BeQuiet an und frag nach. Geht schneller.
> Der BeQuiet Support hat sich hier schon länger nicht mehr blicken lassen.



Werde ich morgen nach Feierabend mal machen.


----------



## Sickboy-Plo (12. März 2017)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3: Lüfter nachrüstbar?*

Hi,
orginal ist ein 120mm und ein 135mm Lüfter mit Klammer befestigt es gehen aber auch problemlos 2x 120mm


----------



## Gast20170724 (12. März 2017)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3: Lüfter nachrüstbar?*



Sickboy-Plo schrieb:


> Hi,
> orginal ist ein 120mm und ein 135mm Lüfter mit Klammer befestigt es gehen aber auch problemlos 2x 120mm


Danke, bin leider nicht dazu gekommen, mich an den Be Quiet Support zu wenden.

Allerdings wird der Kühler wohl weiterhin in der Ecke liegen bleiben, da er nicht in mein neues geplante Gehäuse passt.


----------

